# BIKE RACK on Ebay.....lil pricey? Maybe Bill Gates is bidding.



## popawheelie (Jan 30, 2011)

Gadzooks, is Bill Gates bidding on this bike rack? It still  has hours to go before the end of the auction and for one bike rack the reasonable price of only $760 has been attained so far.........such a deal, wonder how much he'll/She'll get at the final bell. 
  It's a bike rack for an Aerocycle, so it has credibility, but for some the recession never happened, lucky you.
Michael


----------



## fordsnake (Jan 30, 2011)

This is the third Aerocyle carrier that has surfaced on Ebay in the last three months. One went for $510 and the other was $900+. I plan on popping the popcorn and watching this thriller unfold


----------



## chitown (Jan 30, 2011)

fordsnake said:


> I plan on popping the popcorn and watching this thriller unfold




I'll call your popcorn thriller and raise you a multi-episode thriller saga that is the totality of the other auctions of the rest of the parts of this bike.

Ended at  1,000 buckaroonies


----------



## fordsnake (Jan 30, 2011)

WOW!!! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rt=nc&nma=true&item=120675679384&si=Qavk8wfTuuHEz9RZC0ieoRCPPjw%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&autorefresh=true#ht_2774wt_1141


----------



## npence (Jan 30, 2011)

$1,000 DOLLARS For a Rear Rack you have to be kidding me. Time to start making racks like that.


----------



## fordsnake (Jan 30, 2011)

But wait there's more to come...the seuqel "Here Comes the TANK"


----------



## chitown (Jan 30, 2011)

Xtra Butta on my popcorn please! This is a thrilla fo sho. Wait I think this is the episode with the sniper at the end... oh yeah it is. Too funny the tank was less than the rack. I didn't see that ending coming.


----------



## fordsnake (Jan 30, 2011)

Ladies and gentlemen, there you are a spectacular finish! The Rack KO's the Tank!!! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rt=nc&nma=true&item=110639809823&si=Qavk8wfTuuHEz9RZC0ieoRCPPjw%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&autorefresh=true#ht_3737wt_1141 POW!!!!


----------



## OldRider (Jan 30, 2011)

chitown said:


> I'll call your popcorn thriller and raise you a multi-episode thriller saga that is the totality of the other auctions of the rest of the parts of this bike.
> 
> Ended at  1,000 buckaroonies




Hey Chitown, have I got a deal for you......1940s Wald newsboy rack, 900 bucks takes it.......interested??


----------



## npence (Jan 30, 2011)

I wonder who the guy with 0 feedback is a person with that kind of money and a collector of old bikes who has never bought on ebay.


----------



## chitown (Jan 30, 2011)

OldRider said:


> ......1940s Wald newsboy rack, 900 bucks takes it.......interested??




I'll have to say no on the deal unless we do a trade??? I have a nice handlebar mounted bell that sounds pretty cool when you ring it... it's a little rusty but it has character.


----------



## OldRider (Jan 30, 2011)

Well Chi.....thats about how silly this all looks. Some people just have too much money on their hands !


----------



## raidingclosets (Jan 30, 2011)

npence said:


> I wonder who the guy with 0 feedback is a person with that kind of money and a collector of old bikes who has never bought on ebay.




I was wondering the exact same thing.  Anything's possible, but when something hits (what I've seen to be) a record high pushed by a bidder with 0 feedback and a final bid that looks like they weren't trying to win the thing ($995) but find the other bidders maximum, it makes me curious.  As I said, anythings possible...


----------



## partsguy (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh my god! $1000 dollars in american cash!! *cough cough ack ack gag!

Get me some metal fabricating tools! Lmao!


----------



## partsguy (Jan 31, 2011)

OldRider said:


> Hey Chitown, have I got a deal for you......1940s Wald newsboy rack, 900 bucks takes it.......interested??




Got a better deal? How about a German Folding Bike Rack for $500 or a 1940 CWC Hawthorne rack for $400?

(Yea, I know, keep dreaming)


----------



## bairdco (Jan 31, 2011)

i've got a milk crate and some bungee cords i'll sell for $600. the crate is from thrifty's, which has ben outta business for 20 years, so it's really rare. the bungee cords are frayed and have an awesome faded green, yellow and red patina.

first time buyers welcome.


----------



## slick (Jan 31, 2011)

All I know is it's absolutely rediculous to part out that bike. I would have payed at least 2k for it. But I guess it's better to be greedy and destroy history. This is the 2nd clean original bike this seller has destroyed. The last was an original green panther in very nice shape. My son is 3 years old and his odds of seeing some of these rare original bikes is diminishing by the second because of guys like this. I personally am trying to save as many as possible but I can't find them all before they get parted out by someone else. I guess what irritates me is the fact that is wasn't even offered for sale complete first before destroying it forever. Money gets spent, if not by you then your kids will spend it. The bike however, could have lived on for future generations in the right hands.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 31, 2011)

It looked like he got about 3400.00 out of the bike by parting it out. I'm sure I've seen bikes that nice sell for that or more in that kind of original state. I thinking I don't have much respect for a guy that destroys a great piece of history like that. A little effort and I'm sure he could have saved the bike and made the same money. After all, now he has to ship all the parts separate. Big bonehead!


----------



## partsguy (Feb 1, 2011)

Ignorance will provide as long as the world stands.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Feb 3, 2011)

Anytime I see a 0 feedback, I am reminded of many people I have known in the past who have started accounts under friends names, etc., in order to push other bidders. I'm not saying that has happened here, but that IS what it reminds me of. Especially when the stakes get so high.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Feb 3, 2011)

And just to be the one to mention it, any decent fabrication shop could make an exact duplicate if given access to an original, and could easily fake the patina or distressing to to add to the believability of said item. Of the rack anyway. The tank could be a bit more difficult, but being as it is the early tank, without the detail that later tank had, a good metalworker could probably pound you one out with some heat and the right hammers.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Feb 3, 2011)

Here is another one on the chopping block right now.  Check out his other items, it was a complete bike, but not anymore. I know if you are looking for that one part it is very tempting, but please don't buy, it just incourages more parting.  It's sad! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/1936-Schwinn-Mo...578?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb4d70a8a
http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-Motorbi...392?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb4d498d0


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 3, 2011)

I need to scrap out my Aerocycle carcass if this frenzy keeps up!


----------



## ozzmonaut (Feb 3, 2011)

I tmakes it tempting to part out every bike I have. They are mostly frankensteins anyway. But I have too much fun riding them and the looks I get when I cruise past the modern cyclists in their skin tight suits and $2000 cannondales...while I'm wearing torn jeans , no helmet, and a dirty t-shirt. Grease still on my hands from tearing down a hub.


----------



## ramito (May 15, 2011)

amazing,,, RACK more expensive than the tank,,,, high-grade piece collection?


----------

